# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Abril 2016



## Dan (1 Abr 2016 às 10:21)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2016 às 20:36)

Dia anticiclónico. Algumas nuvens ao longo do dia. Em muitas ilhas o céu está (quase) limpo.


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2016 às 17:45)

*Grupo ocidental dos Açores é o que menos avisos meteorológicos tem no arquipélago*

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...enos-avisos-meteorologicos-tem-no-arquipelago


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2016 às 16:08)

De acordo com o GFS, a frente fria atravessará o arquipélago ao longo de dia de hoje e de amanhã. Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2016 às 18:15)

*Rede hidrometeorológica alargada a todas as ilhas até final do ano*

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...ca-alargada-a-todas-as-ilhas-ate-final-do-ano


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 22:36)

*Capitania do Funchal prolonga aviso de agitação marítima até às 18:00 de segunda-.feira*

 A Capitania do Porto do Funchal prolongou hoje o aviso de agitação marítima forte para o arquipélago da Madeira até às 18:00 de segunda-feira.





Citando o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a capitania informou, em comunicado, que a ondulação na costa norte será de norte/noroeste, com ondas de quatro a cinco metros e temporariamente de cinco a seis metros.

Na costa sul as ondas serão de oeste/sudoeste, com um a dois metros, aumentando gradualmente para dois a três metros na parte oeste a partir da tarde.

Devido a estas condições atmosféricas, a capitania recomenda aos proprietários ou armadores que tomem as devidas precauções para que as embarcações permaneçam nos portos de abrigo.

O IPMA colocou a costa norte da Madeira e a ilha do Porto Santo sob aviso laranja de agitação marítima até às 12:00 de segunda-feira.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...tacao-maritima-ate-as-18-00-de-segunda--feira


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2016 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com alguma chuva fraca mas de repente o sol irrompeu por entre as nuvens negras ... Aquilo a que normalmente se chama de " dia de bruxas " ...


----------



## Azathoth (11 Abr 2016 às 10:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Capitania do Funchal prolonga aviso de agitação marítima até às 18:00 de segunda-.feira*
> 
> A Capitania do Porto do Funchal prolongou hoje o aviso de agitação marítima forte para o arquipélago da Madeira até às 18:00 de segunda-feira.
> 
> ...



Essa foto não é da Madeira....


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2016 às 12:53)

Pois... era a que estava no artigo e nem reparei...


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2016 às 22:03)

Como classificar o desempenho do GFS, e consequentemente da minha previsão, relativamente ao evento de hoje? Um fiasco colossal:






A mancha nebulosa passou ligeiramente a norte, quase 6 horas mais cedo e com uma intensidade quase irrelevante. Os modelos ainda vão demorar um pouco a 'recuperar' deste desastre. O WRF 12z ainda carregava na chuva (em 3h):


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2016 às 23:35)

O GFS 18z está semelhante ao 12z. A situação é esta:






A pluma tropical (nebulosidade fina e nos níveis baixos) sobre os grupos central e oriental, estendendo para sudoeste. Desloca-se lentamente para oeste.

A ocorrência da maior nebulosidade ocorreu por volta das 17/17:30. Ao mesmo tempo passou sobre o G. Oriental uma bolsa de ar mais húmido:






Após a passagem da referida bolsa o ar seco tem serpenteando pelo arquipélago. No site do IPMA o satélite não está atualizando. Mas no site do Eumetsat é possível ver atividade convectiva linear a surgir a sudoeste de S. Miguel:






Evento confuso de facto.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Abr 2016 às 10:42)

Bom dia!
E seguindo o que o @Orion tinha dito ontem (que o modelo ia demorar tempo a recuperar daquela falha), aqui mostro mais uma falha significativa do GFS para a manhã de hoje, na ilha do Pico. Nevou aos 1200 metros de altitude, pelo menos, e não foi pouco. Como as fotos não são minhas, prefiro deixá-las no meu blog (estão logo no início), um lugar mais reservado.
Acrescento que o GFS colocava uma cota de neve de 1250 m, a que normalmente temos de adicionar mais uns 200 metros mais ou menos, devido à influência do mar... E com um freezing level de 1700 metros, não era algo provável de acontecer. Noto que, favoravelmente, o Lifted Index possa ter ajudado a algum maior desenvolvimento vertical, associado ao arrefecimento nocturno, especialmente significativo na montanha do Pico.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Abr 2016 às 11:22)

Bom Dia

Aqui pela Ilha Terceira o dia amanheceu com céu azul e tudo faria prever mais uma manhã com sol apesar de algum frio que se faz sentir porém a realidade é que esse cenário mudou radicalmente e agora temos céu muito nublado com aguaceiros moderados ... 

Quem vai perceber o tempo? É por estas e por outras que o acompanhamento destes fenómenos é tão fascinante ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2016 às 11:29)

De facto a maior montanha portuguesa promete acumular muita neve nos próximos dias... estive a espreitar os meteogramas desta casa para aquela zona e estão um mimo... bom seguimento!


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 13:02)

Hoje de madrugada sempre fez alguma convecção. Muito local e com alguma intensidade. Alguns aguaceiros, mais em Sta. Maria. Mas nada de especial.

Alguém meteu a estação das Flores ao pé do aquecedor


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 16:25)

É difícil para o modelo modelar as condições exatas num dado local (disparidade entre o CAPE modelado e o real). Escrito isto, há bocado a atmosfera estava bastante instável. A pouca humidade relativa e reduzida convectividade não ajudam. Ainda assim há chuva:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Abr 2016 às 16:34)

E, mesmo estando a falhar bastante, o GFS aponta tendência de agravamento, o que combina com a evolução em satélite... Veremos se trará mais neve a cotas razoáveis


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 14:57)

Trovoada a sul dos Açores:






À boleia do CAPE disperso, é possível ver uma célula bastante desenvolvida do Corvo:






Como referi no tópico das previsões há um reduzido cisalhamento. Esta célula não deve durar muito. Até pode gerar alguns raios. Pelo satélite a convecção é dispersa. Os aguaceiros tendem a seguir a mesma dispersão.


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 15:05)

A célula já se desfez:


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (14 Abr 2016 às 17:08)

Chove em São Roque do Pico com granizo à mistura.


----------



## lserpa (14 Abr 2016 às 17:58)

Sim, cheira-me que estas células farão descer a cota... Aqui no faial também já caiu uma granizada 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Abr 2016 às 18:10)

Também acho @lserpa .. e se reparares a imagem de satélite mostra uma mancha nebulosa a aproximar-se.. julgo que grupos central e (talvez mais) o oriental deveriam ter em conta a possibilidade de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e de granizo nas próximas horas, e condições para trovoadas ocasionais


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 19:11)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Também acho @lserpa .. e se reparares a imagem de satélite mostra uma mancha nebulosa a aproximar-se.. julgo que grupos central e (talvez mais) o oriental deveriam ter em conta a possibilidade de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e de granizo nas próximas horas, e condições para trovoadas ocasionais



A mancha nebulosa é enganadora. As células são, em geral, relativamente pequenas e bombeiam muita humidade em altitude (podendo parecer maiores do que realmente são). A pouca definição das imagens disponíveis não ajudam (algum dia isso mudará esperançosamente). É muito difícil discernir quando é que as células deixam de crescer e começam a dissipar-se. Especialmente as células de reduzido tamanho que têm surgido.

A mancha nebulosa está a ser criada por uma linha convectiva. Perto desta há outra (a nordeste; sudoeste de S. Miguel). Ainda estão longe. E não têm gerado muitos raios (pouquíssimos até). Cuidado com essas previsões 

---

A estação das Flores continua com problemas:


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 19:24)

A pluma tropical já começa a afetar a Madeira (mais óbvio nas próximas horas):






A peturbação orográfica no fluxo chega à costa de Marrocos:


----------



## lserpa (14 Abr 2016 às 19:45)

. Virado a norte já sigo com 10,6


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

Agora mesmo


----------



## lserpa (14 Abr 2016 às 22:59)

sigo com 8,6°c


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 23:14)

As imagens de satélite do IPMA e do Eumetsat estão _off_. Ainda assim, e no que concerne à zona de instabilidade referida pelo @Azorean Storm Buster:
















Sta. Maria parece estar a ser afetada por células sem muita expressão em altitude (as células a nordeste têm mais). Há ali um fervilhar constante. Na rede regional de estações ainda não há registo de muita chuva. A ocorrência de trovoada parece-me bastante condicionada.


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## lserpa (14 Abr 2016 às 23:51)

Já houve relatos de trovoada em Santa Maria


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 00:22)

Demorou mas lá apareceu o ponto solitário. É preciso ver com muita atenção. Aparece na ponta sudeste de Sta. Maria em cima da linha aos riscos:







Nas últimas horas não fez nenhum raio na mancha nebulosa. A ocorrência deste é uma surpresa para mim.

Esta convecção bastante localizada parece ter origem numa depressão nos níveis baixos (o Hirlam também mostra mas desconfio das posições). O aumento do CAPE ao longo do dia de hoje no G. Oriental tem ajudado (carta aplicável às 18 UTC):






Depois de hoje, mais CAPE só para sábado no G. Oriental.

---

A chuva em Sta. Maria parece ter sido muito local. Na rede regional, entre as 22 e as 23, a estação de Sta. Maria (centro-sul da ilha) registou 0.8 mms. As restantes 2 estão desactualizadas.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 00:52)

Mais raios em Sta. Maria:






Nota para a atividade elétrica a sudeste do Pico.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Abr 2016 às 00:54)

Orion disse:


> A mancha nebulosa é enganadora. As células são, em geral, relativamente pequenas e bombeiam muita humidade em altitude (podendo parecer maiores do que realmente são). A pouca definição das imagens disponíveis não ajudam (algum dia isso mudará esperançosamente). É muito difícil discernir quando é que as células deixam de crescer e começam a dissipar-se. Especialmente as células de reduzido tamanho que têm surgido.
> 
> A mancha nebulosa está a ser criada por uma linha convectiva. Perto desta há outra (a nordeste; sudoeste de S. Miguel). Ainda estão longe. E não têm gerado muitos raios (pouquíssimos até). Cuidado com essas previsões
> 
> ...


Estava a acompanhar a mancha nebulosa mas também a relacioná-la com a previsão do GFS de aumento de CAPE :P só que como refiro sempre o GFS, pressuponho que "suponham" que também esteja a usar essa ferramenta  era uma questão de probabilidades e de tendência


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 01:02)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Estava a acompanhar a mancha nebulosa mas também a relacioná-la com a previsão do GFS de aumento de CAPE :P só que como refiro sempre o GFS, pressuponho que "suponham" que também esteja a usar essa ferramenta  era uma questão de probabilidades e de tendência



A sul de S. Miguel está a surgir uma zona de convecção bastante interessante. Isso não é algo que está 'modelado' no GFS. Porque na altura quando escrevi essa mensagem não havia, nem continua a haver, zonas delimitadas de vento passíveis de formar esse tipo de convecção (linear). O GFS sugere convecção desorganizada (estou a excluir a zona do Pico porque a orografia tende a causar condições muito específicas). E isso aconteceu durante todo o dia.

Enfim, coisas da meteorologia  Há modelos para todos os gostos:


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2016 às 02:04)

No Facebook publicaram esta foto como sendo desta Quinta-feira... Via Rápida Vitorino Nemesio (Ilha Terceira)






Eu sou da ilha Terceira Açores


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Abr 2016 às 13:52)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro com algum granizo à mistura, na Lagoa. Fiz vários videos, depois coloco um ou dois aqui. Não estão nada de especial, mas servem para acompanhamento.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 15:59)

Tefigrama de hoje:






O GFS subavaliou o CAPE. O tefigrama do WRF está engraçado. Errou em muita coisa (desde a água precipitável até ao perfil da humidade) mas só falhou o CAPE por 6 (539 vs 533):


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2016 às 16:01)

Orion disse:


> Tefigrama de hoje:



Bem, até aos 600hpa está uma alegria


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 16:07)

Para amanhã às 12h, o WRF dá um CAPE de 1282 nas 'Flores' (não tem localidade específica). O GFS dá um CAPE à volta dos 700. É uma diferença bastante grande


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Abr 2016 às 17:30)

Reporto a ocorrência de um aguaceiro forte na Ribeira Grande, que durou mais de um quarto de hora seguramente. De início o aguaceiro continha algumas pedras de granizo, mas a maioria eram gotas de grande dimensão. À medida que fui entrando no aguaceiro, as gotas foram-se tornando um pouco mais pequenas, mas ainda assim capazes de dar uma forte chuvada. Registei no termómetro do carro 10 graus. Entretanto, quando regressava do Porto Formoso, avistei um aguaceiro sobre os Graminhais e outro sobre o Monte Escuro... Aí sim, se calhar continha mais granizo, mas já não tinha mais tempo  
Em contraste, tarde radiante de sol na costa sul... numa questão de dois ou três minutos, passa-se de chuva forte para sol e céu azul


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Abr 2016 às 19:10)




----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2016 às 19:22)

Fotos do Pico coberto de neve. Captada por um amigo meu que vive na cidade da Horta (fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pfnmiranda?fref=ts)


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2016 às 19:33)

Encontrei mais estas no Facebook captadas na Ilha do Pico. Grande acumulação de neve no Pico! Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/rui.silva.33865?pnref=story


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2016 às 19:52)

Geopower disse:


> Fotos do Pico coberto de neve. Captada por um amigo meu que vive na cidade da Horta (fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pfnmiranda?fref=ts)





Geopower disse:


> Encontrei mais estas no Facebook captadas na Ilha do Pico. Grande acumulação de neve no Pico! Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/rui.silva.33865?pnref=story


Fantásticas!


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2016 às 19:54)

Olhem-me estes exemplares


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 20:15)

lserpa disse:


> Olhem-me estes exemplares


Muito boas!!


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Abr 2016 às 20:19)

O interessante desta minha foto é as nuvens ao fundo e o Observatório Meteorológico à frente. Vou tentar alguns registos que este céu hoje está fantástico.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 20:21)

Parece-me que ontem houve mais convecção que hoje. Há muito ar seco acima. A orografia sempre ajuda a saturar os níveis mais altos. Portanto, não será surpreendente se houver nebulosidade semi-permanente em alguns locais.


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2016 às 20:23)

Este já é oficialmente um CB  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 20:25)

lserpa disse:


> Este já é oficialmente um CB
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Sem palavras...


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Abr 2016 às 20:27)

Já nem publico mais nada,
Essa foto supera tudo.
Sensacional!


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2016 às 20:27)

lserpa disse:


> Este já é oficialmente um CB
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


brutal desenvolvimento vertical!


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2016 às 20:43)

a mesma célula persistente


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

@lserpa, fotos impressionantes! Parabéns! 
Acaba de ser emitido um alerta amarelo para aguaceiros pontualmente fortes acompanhados de granizo e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

O desenvolvimento dessa célula será bastante porreiro para se ver no timelapse de hoje, disponível logo, da câmara da Horta:

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/28/0

--- 

O dilúvio:


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2016 às 21:08)

nota-se já alguns mammatus a norte da célula 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 21:14)

Acredito que essa célula se tenha formado devido à montanha. Foi mais ou menos nesse mesmo local que há uns meses surgiu a tromba d'água. O efeito orográfico é bastante significativo. Deixo esta imagem de satélite, porque tem 1 km de resolução, para mostrar como é difícil avaliar as nuvens mediante o satélite. Não faço com os recursos da Eumetsat porque são péssimos:






A célula é um ponto branco no noroeste da ilha.

Pelo Spotazores, a célula já se está a desintegrar. Pudera, não há condições para mais. Pena que não há radar


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2016 às 21:45)

A norte da Horta, uma célula a cair de velha...


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 22:17)

A convecção continua bastante persistente, dispersa e explosiva mas falta um pouco mais de instabilidade (o cisalhamento está a ser simpático para estas células). A do Pico não gerou raios:






A baixa água precipitável não é um fator a favor de atividade elétrica (entre os 10 e os 20 mms). A aproximação do núcleo depressionário de noroeste certamente trará mais instabilidade do que se assistiu durante o dia. O cisalhamento aumenta de oeste para este. Tendência contrária assistiu-se no CAPE. O G. Central está a meio caminho. Beneficia/ou um pouco das duas variáveis. Agora é acompanhar. Modelos é teoria.

O IPMA precisa de renovar urgentemente a infraestrutura. A estação do Pico ficou desligada entre as 19h e as 20h


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 22:33)

Já é possível ver o timelapse da Horta (clicar no respetivo símbolo no canto superior esquerdo; daqui a pouco fica disponível a versão mais longa):

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/28/0

Mudo a minha opinião. Não acho que seja só a orografia do Pico a responsável. O Faial também é cúmplice tendo em conta este timelapse:

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/29/0

A convecção no mar (à esquerda) é muito menos desenvolvida do que a convecção que ocorre por cima do Faial. É uma interação complexa


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 00:50)

Mais uns raios


----------



## S3008 (16 Abr 2016 às 00:54)

Orion disse:


> Mais uns raios




Vamos ter festa esta noite?


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 01:16)

S3008 disse:


> Vamos ter festa esta noite?



De acordo com o IPMA, talvez.

Parece haver uma linha de instabilidade que atravessa o G. Central na direção Norte/Nordeste-Sul/Sudoeste. A convecção mais 'extravagante' está atrás dessa linha. Não vou dar garantias de nada porque não sei  Só acompanhando a situação.


----------



## S3008 (16 Abr 2016 às 01:20)

Orion disse:


> De acordo com o IPMA, talvez.
> 
> Parece haver uma linha de instabilidade que atravessa o G. Central na direção Norte-Sul. A convecção mais 'extravagante' está atrás dessa linha. Não vou dar garantias de nada porque não sei  Só acompanhando a situação.



Aguardo para ir acompanhando contigo a situação ahah


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 01:26)

S3008 disse:


> Aguardo para ir acompanhando contigo a situação ahah



Não precisas de mim. Olhas para a imagem de satélite do IPMA (não obstante as falhas). Passas a imagem manualmente ou clicas no _play_. Onde vires a atmosfera borbulhar e nuvens a aparecer, é um local onde pode ocorrer algo interessante. A ideia geral é quanto maior for a nuvem melhor. Nem sempre é assim mas não se faz má figura seguindo essa regra.

Pronto, já expliquei como se interpreta imagens de satélite para principiantes


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Abr 2016 às 09:21)

Bom Dia

Acordei aqui por Angra com um enorme trovão e logo a seguir tivemos um aguaceiro moderado com granizo ... Agora há pouco ouvi novamente mais um trovão ...


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 13:44)

Fazendo um resumo...

Durante a madrugada e manhã a instabilidade centrou-se mais no G. Central tendo o Oriental passado ao lado do evento. Durante a manhã ocorreram vários raios no G. Central. O G. Ocidental tem passado ao lado de boa parte (quase toda) da atividade elétrica.

Há uma linha de instabilidade que se encontra a oeste de S. Miguel, deslocando-se para este muito lentamente. A atividade parece-me moderada e dispersa. A humidade que está a ser bombeada para cima já é visível:






Infelizmente a câmara do Spotazores nos Mosteiros está desligada.

O GFS modela um aumento gradual do CAPE e da humidade a 700 hPa ao longo do dia de hoje no G. Oriental. Isto ajudará na geração das células não obstante a redução gradual do cisalhamento. Quanto à intensidade do evento, não deverá ser muito diferente do que foi até agora. Fenómenos muito locais mas eventualmente muito fotogénicos devido à pouca humidade. Algo que acontece mais no continente.


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 14:42)

Hoje às 11:25 UTC (hora local dos Açores):






As cabeleiras das nuvens são indicadoras do cisalhamento mais intenso. Daí que o G.Central tenha tendencialmente sido mais afetado. No G. Ocidental não se vê muito disso. Daí que, não obstante haver nessa região o CAPE mais elevado, tendencialmente não há eventos com muito interesse.

---

Muita escuridão em S. Miguel. A linha de instabilidade chegou:






No G. Oriental há mais cisalhamento mas menos CAPE (tendencialmente). Se houver convecção o suficiente, células com alguma intensidade podem surgir. Pelo GFS, a altura de congelamento está nos 1800 metros. Granizo pode ocorrer.


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 14:47)

Raios gerados na linha de instabilidade:


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 14:51)




----------



## lserpa (16 Abr 2016 às 15:02)

Agora mesmo, está célula está a produzir alguns raios e chuva muito forte


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 15:43)

lserpa disse:


> Agora mesmo, está célula está a produzir alguns raios e chuva muito forte
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Espetáculo!! Que célula de sonho!


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 16:09)

Em PDL chove fraco. Acabei de ouvir 1 trovão. Parece-me que estão a ocorrer outros.

O GFS 6z subavaliou o CAPE. O tefigrama de hoje indicou valores superiores na ordem dos 200/300 (+-600 modelados; 888 verificados):






O WRF também errou:






À mesma hora em Angra o CAPE era... 0 






Interpretando o tefigrama do IPMA, as condições atmosféricas eram mais instáveis do que o esperado. O ar nos níveis baixos a médios (+-700 hPa) tinha uma boa saturação promovendo isto a geração de células. Houve uma pequena inversão perto da superfície mas não parece o suficiente para inibir a convecção mais persistente.

O CAPE perto dos 1000 não muda a previsão. As células tenderão a ser fracas a moderadas aumentando apenas a probabilidade para que apareça alguma moderada a forte. O CAPE tende a aumentar a explosividade da convecção e a fortalecer os aguaceiros mas não há fatores convectivos sustentados muito intensos. Excluindo a probabilidade para a ocorrência de trombas d'água de bom tempo, que abordei no tópico das previsões e que para mim é muito baixa, não há helicidade suficiente para sugerir a ocorrência de fenómenos meteorológicos severos.

Entretanto em S. Jorge:


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 16:17)

No Sat24 as células têm uma significativa expressão em altitude. Com as condições mais favoráveis, os raios multiplicam-se:


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 20:26)

Céu limpo em PDL. No satélite é possível ver alguns focos convectivos a sudoeste e a oeste de S. Miguel. É um ambiente difícil. Pouca humidade e cisalhamento moderado (e menos CAPE, desconfio).

---

Relativamente à Madeira, foi lançado um aviso amarelo para chuva. Complementando o que escrevi no tópico das previsões, a pluma tropical está aproximando-se da ilha:


----------



## lserpa (16 Abr 2016 às 21:11)

A célula que durante esta tarde esteve estacionária a norte da Horta e que produziu chuva forte, granizo e trovoada já está com avançado estado de dissipação... Esta tarde na Horta, foi algo tipo... Na zona sul estava um dia agradável e ensolarado, de volta e meia ouvia-se os trovões, algo mesmo espetacular! No lado norte da ilha, estava uma célula descomunal! Era completamente perceptível a área de updraft. 
Houve momentos em que a célula deslocou-se mais para sul, afetando a cidade com chuva forte e por vezes de granizo.

O que resta agora da célula.  







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BrunoStorm (17 Abr 2016 às 01:28)

Moro aqui ao pé do aeroporto ponta delgada, está a fazer varios relâmpagos, grande celula fonix hehe


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 03:13)

A convecção continua a ser estimulada pela orografia. No caso de S. Miguel e Sta. Maria a convecção surge mais ou menos no mesmo local.

Não é propriamente novidade mas a atividade elétrica está a ser mais comum nas ilhas orientais devido aos fatores que já abordei (cisalhamento superior e CAPE em ascensão). Uma célula a norte da Terceira gerou bastantes raios entre as 18 e as 23. Esta célula parece-me um claro exemplo de interferência orográfica. Uma célula mais forte também gerou raios no Corvo. Surgem mais raios a sudoeste do arquipélago, no mar alto, do que no G. Ocidental.

A NOAA, na carta de superfície das 18 UTC de ontem, adicionou uma linha de instabilidade a afetar o arquipélago. Outras surgiram nos dias anteriores e outras devem surgir ao longo do dia de hoje.

O aviso amarelo foi prolongado até mais logo e será provavelmente prolongado até 2ª feira:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPUDQ2U1k0aFVHZ3Y4NGxjVWxmVDAyNVgzQ0dn/view?pref=2&pli=1

A água precipitável deve continuar entre os 15 a 20 mms. Como tal, a precipitação convectiva não deverá ser grande motivo de preocupação. Contudo, precipitação persistente e periodicamente forte num mesmo local pode causar incómodos.

Desapareceram do IPMA regional as cartas de superfície. No site do IPMA as cartas também não aparecem. Medida temporária ou permanente? Fica no ar. O contribuinte está a pagar por um modelo meteorológico a que cada vez tem menos acesso. No próprio site do IPMA, no _output _do ECM, só aparece 4 ilhas dos Açores. Enfim, críticas para outros tópicos e alturas.

Para não ser repetitivo e tendo em conta a consistência do GFS (pequenas variações nos valores são normais), as condições mais favoráveis à ocorrência de trombas d'água de bom tempo serão maiores entre a manhã e o meio da tarde do dia 18, coincidindo com o aumento da vorticidade nos níveis baixos. A ocorrência deste fenómeno terá maior probabilidade de ocorrência nos Grs. Central e Oriental. Esta será a minha última atualização relativamente a este tópico:






Aviso desde já que a previsão deste tipo de eventos tem uma grande probabilidade de erro e que é um passatempo ocasional do autor (eu). A previsão meteorológica não é sempre 100% fidedigna e tende a deteriorar-se com os parcos modelos meteorológicos disponíveis (que são bem poucos em número e em variáveis para o Atlântico Norte) e o caráter exótico dos fenómenos (no caso, trombas d'água de bom tempo).

Para finalizar, ouço mais um trovão. Esteve a chover de forma fraca a moderada durante algum tempo. Antes disto, ouvi inúmeros trovões.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (17 Abr 2016 às 14:08)

Quero dar os meus parabéns ao @Orion, que acabou de acertar em cheio na previsão de "trombas de água de bom tempo". Acabei de avistar, perto dos Arrifes, vários pequenos funis a formar-se em alguns locais, com pouca duração, mas bem definidos. Quando puder coloco uma foto mais visível.


----------



## Turlu (17 Abr 2016 às 15:35)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Quero dar os meus parabéns ao @Orion, que acabou de acertar em cheio na previsão de "trombas de água de bom tempo". Acabei de avistar, perto dos Arrifes, vários pequenos funis a formar-se em alguns locais, com pouca duração, mas bem definidos. Quando puder coloco uma foto mais visível.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 15:38)

Confirmo a ocorrência de uma tromba d'água entre PDL e Lagoa por volta das 13:45. Tinha muitos edifícios em frente por isso é-me difícil precisar a localização. Até chegou a curvar no final da vida útil. Infelizmente não tive como tirar fotos.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Quero dar os meus parabéns ao @Orion, que acabou de acertar em cheio na previsão de "trombas de água de bom tempo". Acabei de avistar, perto dos Arrifes, vários pequenos funis a formar-se em alguns locais, com pouca duração, mas bem definidos. Quando puder coloco uma foto mais visível.



Tecnicamente não acertei em cheio  Escrevi que a maior probabilidade é amanhã. Mas até o GFS 6z tirou boa parte da vorticidade prevista.

Há já vários dias que há condições favoráveis à ocorrência desse tipo de funis de vento. Só que o modelo macro (GFS) não mostrava grande rotação do ar nos níveis baixos. Daí que me tenha focado no dia de amanhã. Mas lá está. Às vezes são efeitos locais aproveitados pelas nuvens em desenvolvimento para gerar os funis.

Não é um acerto que corrige 15 falhanços. Daí que o melhor é haver parcimónia e cuidado na previsão destes eventos 

Continuarão a haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de funis de ventos (tornados/trombas d'água) nas próximas horas.


----------



## S3008 (17 Abr 2016 às 15:39)

Grupo Oriental em alerta laranja até as 03:00
Alteração de alerta amarelo para alerta laranja!!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPdzhGUE9URmYwdFFaLWxlNkVwY1JJOFpscWNz/view


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Abr 2016 às 15:42)

Boa tarde, nos próximos dias pelo Faial e São Miguel que tipo de vestuário aconselham ?
Obrigado !


----------



## dopedagain (17 Abr 2016 às 15:53)

o aeroporto de ponta da delgada esta a funcionar em pleno? tenho um familiar que se desloca hoje para as ilhas.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 15:55)

S3008 disse:


> Grupo Oriental em alerta laranja até as 03:00
> Alteração de alerta amarelo para alerta laranja!!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPdzhGUE9URmYwdFFaLWxlNkVwY1JJOFpscWNz/view



Olhando para o satélite, parece-me ser uma zona de convecção muito concentrada, daí o aviso laranja. Não me parece ser uma linha de instabilidade mas sim, pela rotação, um pequeno núcleo depressionário. A atividade elétrica tem sido constante. Animação aqui:

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/lightning/index.php?basin=North Atlantic&geog=North&sat=IR&loop=On

O movimento relativamente lento da mancha nebulosa pode ser um problema. Daí o aviso laranja (muito motivado também, como diz no aviso) pela possível ocorrência de mais funis de vento.

Relembro que uma tromba d'água de bom tempo pode ser um tornado se ocorrer em terra. E mesmo sendo tendencialmente mais fracos que os primos supercelulares podem causar alguns danos. Não existe mini-tornados. O termo trombas d'água de bom tempo não é o mais correto mas pode ser usado como sinónimo ao contrário dos mini-tornados. A terminologia mais correta é tornados não-supercelulares ou tornados supercelulares.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2016 às 15:59)

Video partilhado com a Troposfera


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 15:59)

dopedagain disse:


> o aeroporto de ponta da delgada esta a funcionar em pleno? tenho um familiar que se desloca hoje para as ilhas.



Confirma no site da ANA:

http://www.ana.pt/pt-PT/Aeroportos/Acores/PontaDelgada/Paginas/Homepage-PontaDelgada.aspx


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 16:03)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Boa tarde, nos próximos dias pelo Faial e São Miguel que tipo de vestuário aconselham ?
> Obrigado !



A instabilidade deve continuar até 2ª feira. Nos próximos dias é muito vago. Se for 3 ou 4 tens as previsões oficiais do IPMA


----------



## S3008 (17 Abr 2016 às 16:16)

A chover muito agora nos lados de Nordeste, vim passar o fim de semana cá acima e a coisa agora parece que está ficando um bocado complicado!!
Dado a orografia da zona, pressuponho que a Tronqueira esteja a ser atacada com muita chuva...


----------



## S3008 (17 Abr 2016 às 16:17)

Bem, por aqui já se faz granizo!!  E grandes pedras de granizo


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 16:37)

Em PDL tudo calmo. Algumas nuvens baixas mas o céu está forrado com nuvens altas.

---

Sexta-feira passada escrevi isto:



Orion disse:


> ... que em conjunção com os restos da bolsa de ar frio em altitude, CAPE fraco a moderado (<1000), reduzido cisalhamento/ventos fracos nos níveis baixos (os ventos mais fortes estarão no flanco este da depressão) e aumento da humidade relativa nos níveis baixos podem, finalmente, ser suficientes para se formar uma tromba d'água extremamente fotogénica que ao mesmo tempo está suficientemente longe para não causar danos mas suficientemente perto para ser largamente visível. Ainda faltam 3 dias, mas aqui fica o registo



A de hoje certamente excedeu as minhas expectativas mais optimistas (que não eram muitas). Não tenho conhecimento de danos.

---

Parece que a convecção a sul de S. Miguel perdeu algum fulgor. Há alguns raios ainda. Os próximos 30/60 minutos serão determinantes.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Abr 2016 às 17:20)

Boas!

Já não escrevo no fórum há mais de 2 meses, mas hoje tinha que escrever dado os fenómenos dos últimos dias, incluindo o dia de hoje.

Hoje, o dia está a ser particularmente interessante. Pela hora de almoço, vi uma tromba de água (nunca tinha visto) e agora há pouco caiu granizo por aqui.

Ontem à noite, também observei um espetáculo elétrico nos céus. Da minha zona, não vi muitos relâmpagos e raios, mas consegui ver alguma coisa interessante.

Deixo uma fotografia da webcam da Lagoa do Spotazores onde dá para ver a funnel cloud/tromba de água de hoje.








PS: Gravei alguns vídeos, da trovoada e da tromba de água. Vou fazer upload e partilho depois aqui.

Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 17:35)

Fonte do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) disse, em declarações à Lusa, que não se registaram até ao momento danos provocados pelo tornado.

Segundo o meteorologista Carlos Ramalho, da delegação do IPMA nos Açores, o fenómeno durou "minutos" e ocupou uma "área pequena", estimando-se que tenha passado "muito próximo da costa" da ilha de São Miguel.

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/tornado-passou-junto-a-costa-de-sao-miguel-5130458.html


----------



## lserpa (17 Abr 2016 às 17:48)

Possa! Basta eu sair dos Açores e já faz trombas de água e tudo!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 17:53)

Orion disse:


> Parece que a convecção a sul de S. Miguel perdeu algum fulgor. Há alguns raios ainda. Os próximos 30/60 minutos serão determinantes.



A mancha nebulosa é enganadora:






É composta maioritariamente por nebulosidade alta. Os pontos mais brancos a sudoeste de S. Miguel são células individuais que têm gerado raios:






A situação ainda está indefinida especialmente nas imediações de Sta. Maria. É esperar para ver no que vai dar.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2016 às 18:04)

Pedro Borracha

Carsten Klünder

Viola da Terra

*Nota: avisem-me caso algum dos vídeos não sejam verídicos; obrigado.*


----------



## lserpa (17 Abr 2016 às 18:05)

Por acaso tive a oportunidade de constatar isso tudo via aérea  via-se algumas células isoladas e muita nebulosidade alta é muito instável... A zona dos Açores com turbulência moderada...   


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Abr 2016 às 18:08)

E mais um vídeo para adicionar à lista:


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2016 às 18:36)

A partir da freguesia de São Roque...

Morceg17

A partir de Lagoa...

Hugo Vilarinho

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreenmytopfm

*Nota: Por favor avisem-me caso algum vídeo não seja verídico.*


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 18:42)

Estava previsto que houvesse uma depressão a sudeste do Açores, cujo gradual cavamento afetaria a Madeira amanhã.






Desvio colossal no rumo previsto da depressão ou foi um outro núcleo depressionário (secundário) de reduzida dimensão? Falta mais clareza nas imagens de satélite.

Para a NOAA foi um núcleo secundário:






Já para a AEMET foi uma depressão e uma linha de instabilidade:






Persiste a atividade elétrica mas não me parece que hajam condições consistentes para que se venha a concretizar um aviso laranja (para qualquer uma das variáveis). Se ocorrer será mesmo muito localmente (mesmo em Sta. Maria não tem chovido muito). Mas enfim, surge mais uma célula sobre Sta. Maria. O núcleo depressionário é muito pequeno e é muito difícil prever a sua trajetória. Portanto, _nowcasting_.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2016 às 18:58)

Imagem do pequeno tornado Manuel Roberto


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2016 às 19:16)

Intensa actividade eléctrica ao largo de Santa Maria

iMap Weather


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

O núcleo depressionário parece estar a sudeste de Sta. Maria. A convecção mais pujante está no quadrante nordeste. É difícil discernir onde estão os focos convectivos no meio da nebulosidade toda. A parte este da ilha de S. Miguel pode assistir a chuva mais intensa. O fluxo é de sudeste mas a orografia sempre impõe-se.

A depressão parece deslocar-se lentamente para norte/nordeste.

O aviso mais certo parece-me o laranja para trovoada. Sta. Maria teve alguma atividade elétrica.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Abr 2016 às 20:58)

Partilho convosco os vídeos feitos por mim da trovoada e da tromba de água de hoje. Não têm muita qualidade, mas retratam bem o que disse no meu post anterior.

Trovoada (madrugada de hoje, 17/04/2016)

Ver ao minuto 1:12


Ver aos minutos 0:13, 0:35 e 0:51





Tromba de Água (tarde de hoje, 17/04/2016)


----------



## S3008 (17 Abr 2016 às 22:07)

E entao, como está o tempo agora pelas ilhas?


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 22:46)

O IPMA regional levanta a possibilidade da ocorrência de mais um tornado (em terra):

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt

A foto parece ter sido tirada para norte/nordeste do aeroporto.

O aviso laranja foi extendido ao G. Central. No satélite parece haver uma linha de instabilidade que começa a sudoeste de S. Miguel e extende-se para noroeste no canal Terceira-S. Miguel. Há pouco a linha estava ligeiramente a nordeste da Terceira deslocando-se para sul/sudoeste. Nessa região o cisalhamento está significativo. Convecção explosiva pode ocorrer se as condições certas estiverem presentes.


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 22:59)

A linha move-se muito lentamente. As imagens do IPMA encravaram nas 20:25 UTC. Nos últimos dias tem sido recorrente. Por agora, o View da Eumetsat está a funcionar. Claro que não dá para perceber nada mas é o que há.


----------



## S3008 (17 Abr 2016 às 23:01)

Canal entre S.Miguel e Sta Maria a ser bombardeado por trovoadas!!


----------



## lserpa (17 Abr 2016 às 23:31)

Ai a falta que o radar está a fazer!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2016 às 23:32)

Orion disse:


> O IPMA regional levanta a possibilidade da ocorrência de mais um tornado (em terra):
> 
> https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt
> 
> ...



Segundo o telejornal da RTPA, algumas estufas em São Roque ficaram danificadas, mas pensei que a tromba de água não tivesse chegado a terra..


----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2016 às 23:45)

fablept disse:


> Segundo o telejornal da RTPA, algumas estufas em São Roque ficaram danificadas, mas pensei que a tromba de água não tivesse chegado a terra..



Duvido que tenha sido por causa da tromba.


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2016 às 23:55)

Tambem desconfio que seja esta tromba de água, mas lá disseram que "este tornado causou prejuízo em dezenas de estufas de acordo (...) com o presidente da junta de freguesia de São Roque."












http://diariodalagoa.com/mini-tornado-causa-estragosem-sao-roque/


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2016 às 00:11)

Bom, parece-me que o núcleo depressionário que afetou o G. Oriental está-se a dissipar/fundir com a depressão em cavamento a oeste da Madeira. Isto sou eu a tentar encaixar a realidade com o GFS, olhando para o Sat24 (recomendo a velocidade máxima na animação). Mas não me parece muito descabido porque a convecção no G. Oriental está a mudar rapidamente de direção e vê-se convecção dispersa intensa perto da Madeira (que vai ao encontro ao cavamento modelado).

Quanto ao G. Central, o Eumetview não me dá a resolução suficiente para opinar. Como tal não posso atualizar o estado da linha de instabilidade.

Após a dissipação desta depressão, o MetOffice e a AEMET têm opiniões diferentes. O primeiro sugere a presença de uma frente oclusa e a segunda uma linha de instabilidade. Na prática, o tempo vai continuar como estava antes da passagem desta depressão anómala. Convecção de curta duração dispersa com uma intensidade fraca a moderada. De vez em quando pode ser moderada a forte. O nível de congelamento sobe um pouco mas granizo continua a ser possível.

O GFS retirou quase toda a vorticidade a que tenho feito referência nos últimos dias. Trombas d'água continuam a ser possíveis amanhã. Mas a sua probabilidade continua a ser muito baixa. Efeitos locais, devido à sua inerente imprevisibilidade, estão excluídos desta previsão.

Este período de instabilidade deve terminar mais ou menos a partir do final do dia de amanhã.


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2016 às 00:29)

S. MIGUEL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas.
Aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES, que poderão ser de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos de vento extremo.*
Vento norte fraco a bonançoso (05/20 km/h), tornando-se bonançoso a
moderado (10/30 km/h) e soprando temporariamente de nordeste.
Mar encrespado a de pequena vaga.
Ondas oeste/sudoeste de 1 a 1,5 metros, sendo de norte na costa norte, passando a nordeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC
Ponta Delgada: 09ºC / 16ºC

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1226625717362424

Previsão fresquinha. Está igual em todas as ilhas do G. Central e Oriental. É uma novidade o que está a negrito 

Pior que os fenómenos que ocorrem de dia são os que ocorrem de noite e não se faz ideia/não se vê


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2016 às 00:47)

fablept disse:


> Tambem desconfio que seja esta tromba de água, mas lá disseram que "este tornado causou prejuízo em dezenas de estufas de acordo (...) com o presidente da junta de freguesia de São Roque."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi o tornado ou a estufa foi apanhada na corrente descendente da célula? O vento e o granizo podem ter feito isso. O termo mini-tornado é usado para descrever temporais pela população. É porque em lado nenhum se vê que a tromba chegou a terra. E se tivesse entrado terra adentro não faltaria testemunhas (como aconteceu com o tornado na Lagoa há alguns anos atrás).

Vê a estrutura da notícia:



> O tornado que ao princípio da tarde deste domingo, dia 17 de abril, afetou zona sul de São Miguel, sentiu-se particularmente na Freguesia de São Roque, concelho e Ponta Delgada,* onde várias casas foram afetadas, devido à forte pluviosidade num curto espaço de tempo*, segundo adiantou fonte da Junta de Freguesia local.
> 
> A mesma fonte adiantou que os maiores estragos foram registados em prédios de estufas. O mini tornado passou por vários locais da freguesia e causou prejuízos em dezenas de estufas.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2016 às 00:48)

Olhando aos modelos, a depressão entre os Açores e a Península Ibérica tenderá a cavar nas próximas horas, reforçando o gradiente de pressão entre o seu centro e a periferia; desta forma, o estado do tempo nos grupos central e oriental será influenciado por aquele centro de baixas pressões, com o vento a rodar para nordeste. Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, por vezes de granizo e com possibilidades de trovoadas, sobretudo nos grupos central e oriental (ar muito frio em altitude).
As condições de instabilidade tenderão a diminuir a partir de *Terça-feira*, começando a melhoria no grupo ocidental e depois nos grupos central e oriental.

AirMass

GFS


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (18 Abr 2016 às 02:35)

Será esta a resposta para a destruição das estufas de ananás em São Roque? Momentos antes de se formar a tromba de água, este funil apareceu, e fotografei todo o seu nascimento, desenvolvimento e morte; tal como fotografei todo o processo da tromba de água. Vou postar as principais agora!





Noto que, já por volta do meio dia, se formavam consecutivamente vários funis de pequena dimensão e pouco visíveis na nuvem que se situava sobre os Arrifes, de um modo geral:




E, depois do almoço, pouco depois da 13h30, vou à janela e observo a nuvem ainda em constante mudança "disfarçada e suave", e avisto uma forma no lugar onde se viria a dar a tromba d'água (uns 5/10 minutos depois):




Ampliando, na base da nuvem, um funil "grosso" ainda mal definido:




E entretanto forma-se um funil bastante definido (o mesmo que na primeira fotografia) sobre o que julgava ser os Arrifes, mas como a foto foi tirada da Lagoa, agora percebo que provavelmente estava localizado bem mais perto de mim, talvez em São Roque ou Fajã de Baixo:




E começa-se a distinguir agora algo diferente à esquerda:




E começa a festa:




E aqui toca no mar, mas não deixem de olhar para o anterior funil, que aguenta, aguenta... enquanto a tromba de água se forma:








E continuando...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









E nesta altura já se dissipava o fenómeno, vendo-se, mesmo a uns bons km de distância o movimento giratório da água e foi lindo, porque era como se estivéssemos perante um repuxo: a água soltava-se na atmosfera e caía livremente! Nunca tinha presenciado tal acontecimento!





E assim acabou o meu relato.. desde o início ao fim.  Espero que aconteçam mais como esta tromba de água e não volte a acontecer aquele funil (ou tornado??) que avistei sobre terra e que poderá ser a causa dos estragos nas estufas... Mas sou capaz de ir às estufas afetadas e questionar sobre o vento que se registou no local.


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2016 às 15:10)

Mais uma _funnel cloud_:

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/27/0


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2016 às 19:15)

A Madeira está a ser afetada por uma frente fria com intensidade fraca a moderada.

A ocorrência de aguaceiros/períodos de chuva está bastante limitada devido à reduzida humidade relativa em altitude.

Ainda assim, o CAPE estará significativo (+-650) durante toda a noite e madrugada. A convecção é reduzida mas fatores locais, como a orografia, poderão gerar células localmente fracas a moderadas. A chuva tenderá a ter a mesma intensidade. A probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada é baixa.

A AEMET indica a presença de uma linha de instabilidade nas imediações da Madeira esta madrugada. Como tal, há há possibilidade de surgir convecção linear.


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2016 às 23:53)

Há pouco ocorreram 2 raios na Madeira. A convecção continua dispersa e sem grande organização/intensidade.

Nos Açores, há convecção mais ou menos concentrada a sul de Sta. Maria (tem carácter linear). Alguma convecção residual ainda ocorre a sudeste da Terceira e a oeste de S. Miguel. A instabilidade irá continuar a cessar gradualmente (oeste para este).

A instabilidade que vai afetar a Madeira está relacionada com os Açores. O cavamento da depressão é grande o suficiente para transportar algum do CAPE entre os dois arquipélagos.

Alguns raios têm ocorrido a nordeste da Madeira. Mantenho o que escrevi. Trovoada pode continuar a ocorrer durante a noite mas a sua probabilidade será baixa.


----------



## racevw (19 Abr 2016 às 00:06)

Pelas 21h30 trovejou bastante ao largo do Funchal (a sudoeste) por cima do mar. A julgar pelo intervalo de tempo entre relâmpago/trovão, estava algo distante, mas deu pra contar bem mais de uma dezena de raios. A trovoada trouxe alguma chuva que entretanto já cessou. O vento continua moderado à cota ~300m com umas rajadas fortes. O termómetro marca 13°C.


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2016 às 00:21)

racevw disse:


> Pelas 21h30 trovejou bastante ao largo do Funchal (a sudoeste) por cima do mar. A julgar pelo intervalo de tempo entre relâmpago/trovão, estava algo distante, mas deu pra contar bem mais de uma dezena de raios.



Escrevi 2 porque é o que aparece na AEMET:


----------



## racevw (19 Abr 2016 às 00:25)

Pois, eu também vi isso e achei estranho porque com os meus olhos testemunhei vários relâmpagos como referi no post anterior. É normal um desfasamento tão grande? Agradeço desde já o esclarecimento.


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2016 às 00:35)

racevw disse:


> Pois, eu também vi isso e achei estranho porque com os meus olhos testemunhei vários relâmpagos como referi no post anterior. É normal um desfasamento tão grande? Agradeço desde já o esclarecimento.



Não sei responder. Nos sites por mim utilizados não há assim tantos raios. Mas não vou por em causa a veracidade do relato 

A parte mais difícil de prever neste evento são as linhas de instabilidade e os seus efeitos. Tanto podem ser nuvens irrelevantes como chuva localmente forte e trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2016 às 00:43)

Não tenho a certeza sobre a existência de detetores em território insular, mas muito provavelmente dever-se-á à sua inexistência. Se o detetor estiver nas Canárias, é normal que seja impreciso a longas distâncias.


----------



## racevw (19 Abr 2016 às 00:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não tenho a certeza sobre a existência de detetores em território insular, mas muito provavelmente dever-se-á à sua inexistência. Se o detetor estiver nas Canárias, é normal que seja impreciso a longas distâncias.


Julgo que não existem, segundo informação de outros membros aqui do fórum, mas não posso confirmar. A ideia q tenho é que o mais próximo será o tal das Canárias. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2016 às 05:27)

A linha de instabilidade que há algumas horas estava a sul de S. Miguel está perto da Madeira. Assiste-se a convecção concentrada e algo intensa. A parte mais ativa da linha ainda está longe da ilha. Ainda assim, e localmente, chuva moderada a forte pode ocorrer nas próximas horas. Há bocado houve atividade elétrica na linha. Como tal, há uma maior probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2016 às 11:28)

Pelo satélite, o tempo está promissor para a Madeira:






Webcams do Funchal e Paul do Mar:


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2016 às 12:22)

Há alguns minutos que se vê chover com muita intensidade na Calheta, Madeira.





A célula que está a descarregar na Calheta, vista da Ribeira Brava (uns quilómetros a leste):


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2016 às 12:57)

Interior da Ilha Terceira (17 de Abril)





















Eu sou da Ilha Terceira (Comunidade)


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2016 às 15:29)

Não obstante a sua reduzida dimensão, a linha de instabilidade atingiu em cheio a ilha da Madeira. Essa mesma linha encontra-se agora em dissipação. Ocorreu alguma atividade elétrica.

Desconheço se o IPMA lançou um aviso. Quando escrevi de madrugada não havia nada.

A convecção na Madeira parece-me ter sido muito semelhante à dos Açores (excluindo a que ocorreu no dia da depressão). Convecção fraca a moderada. Aguaceiros e trovoada muito localizados.

Era um bocado difícil prever no que é que se ia tornar a linha de instabilidade. Acabou por ter e, mais importante, manter alguma intensidade desde os Açores até à Madeira. Mas excluindo este fenómeno (muito localizado) nada de relevante ocorreu nas redondezas.

Complementando o que escrevi no tópico das previsões, nas próximas 24 a 36 horas ocorrerá a ciclogénese a sudoeste dos Açores. A massa de ar extremamente saturada e rica em água precipitável é facilmente visível no satélite:






O cenário ainda está incerto. O GFS sugere a redução da intensidade da depressão aquando da chegada desta à Madeira mas indica chuva excessiva ao largo da ilha poucas horas antes:


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2016 às 17:38)

O IPMA publicou um aviso amarelo para a Madeira no que concerne à chuva (zonas altas e costa sul).

Parece haver um consenso nos modelos de que a chuva mais intensa passará entre os Açores e a Madeira.

Contudo, há outros aspetos importantes:

- A depressão é pequena com uma intensidade fraca a moderada. Os seus efeitos serão mais visíveis à medida que ela se aproxima. O sistema frontal irá afetar a Madeira diretamente;

- Há uma disconecção entre a humidade relativa nos vários níveis. A massa de ar vai perdendo a homogeneidade com o tempo. Às vezes um nível está saturado enquanto o de cima (ou o de baixo) tem muito menos saturação (bastante claro a 500 hPa). Ainda assim, há alturas em que a massa de ar tem uma saturação mais ou menos homogénea. A água precipitável estará elevada (>30 milímetros).

Como tal:

- Nos momentos que antecedem a chegada da massa de ar tropical e da depressão (próximas horas) há muito ar seco em altitude e pouca convecção. A possibilidade de aguaceiros é baixa e deverá estar intimamente ligada à orografia;

- Na madrugada de amanhã, a nebulosidade irá aumentar bem como o vento. Durante o evento a chuva deverá ser persistentemente fraca a moderada podendo ser moderada a forte ocasionalmente. Acumulados muito acima do aviso amarelo podem ser verificados nas zonas altas, havendo a possibilidade da ocorrência de inundações locais. A falta de humidade a 500 hPa será compensada pela excessiva saturação nos níveis inferiores;

- Não parece haver condições para fenómenos meteorológicos severos exceptuando a precipitação excessiva;

- O tempo irá melhorar a partir do final do dia de amanhã.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2016 às 15:23)

Bastante chuva, esta tarde, nas vertentes sul da ilha da Madeira.

Ribeira Brava e Funchal










Nas vertentes norte o cenário é de aguaceiros fracos.

Ponta Delgada


----------



## Azathoth (21 Abr 2016 às 15:55)

Para quando está previsto melhorar o tempo na Madeira?


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2016 às 16:11)

A depressão está a mais ou menos sobre a Madeira. Assiste-se agora à intrusão de ar seco em altitude. A chuva terá agora, tendencialmente, menor intensidade.

Este foi um evento que afetou desproporcionalmente a costa sul/sudeste da Madeira. Desconheço as condições da instalação da estação do Areeiro, claro vencedor nas acumulações. Entre as 8h e as 14h choveram, oficialmente, 39.4 milímetros (muito perto do aviso laranja). Noutras localizações, o acumulado pode ter sido superior.


----------



## Azathoth (21 Abr 2016 às 16:41)

No Funchal está a chover non-stop desde pelo menos as 8.30 da manhã.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2016 às 16:46)

Orion disse:


> A depressão está a mais ou menos sobre a Madeira. Assiste-se agora à intrusão de ar seco em altitude. A chuva terá agora, tendencialmente, menor intensidade.
> 
> Este foi um evento que afetou desproporcionalmente a costa sul/sudeste da Madeira. Desconheço as condições da instalação da estação do Areeiro, claro vencedor nas acumulações. Entre as 8h e as 14h choveram, oficialmente, 39.4 milímetros (muito perto do aviso laranja). Noutras localizações, o acumulado pode ter sido superior.



A estação do Areeiro localiza-se entre os 1500 e 1600m de altitude, algures por aqui. A precipitação média anual ronda os 3000mm, e a par com Bico da Cana (também a 1500m de altitude) são as estações que mais acumulam na ilha da Madeira.

Neste evento, e visto que nas vertentes norte praticamente não está a chover, acredito que o grosso da precipitação acabe por ficar nas vertentes sul entre os 800 e os 1200m de altitude.

Pelas webcams, ainda se vê chover bem no Funchal. Mas deve estar a terminar. De qualquer forma, entre as 14h e as 16h UTC deve ter acumulado bem!


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2016 às 17:05)

Acumulações expressivas entre as 15h e as 16h locais, nas vertentes sul da ilha da Madeira:


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2016 às 17:09)

AnDré disse:


> A estação do Areeiro localiza-se entre os 1500 e 1600m de altitude, algures por aqui. A precipitação média anual ronda os 3000mm, e a par com Bico da Cana (também a 1500m de altitude) são as estações que mais acumulam na ilha da Madeira.
> 
> Neste evento, e visto que nas vertentes norte praticamente não está a chover, acredito que o grosso da precipitação acabe por ficar nas vertentes sul entre os 800 e os 1200m de altitude.
> 
> Pelas webcams, ainda se vê chover bem no Funchal. Mas deve estar a terminar. De qualquer forma, entre as 14h e as 16h UTC deve ter acumulado bem!



A chuva entre as 9h e as 15h foi de 43.5 mms no Areeiro. Aviso laranja. 



AnDré disse:


> Acumulações expressivas entre as 15h e as 16h locais, nas vertentes sul da ilha da Madeira:




Quem diria que ia chover mais (numa hora) na costa do que nas montanhas?  Efeito orográfico muito interessante de facto:


----------



## Hawk (21 Abr 2016 às 17:17)

O Funchal e a Ponta de Sol, que tantas vezes ficam "a zeros", ficaram com as acumulações mais expressivas. Bendita chuvinha antes do Verão.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2016 às 17:25)

Orion disse:


> Quem diria que ia chover mais (numa hora) na costa do que nas montanhas?  Efeito orográfico muito interessante de facto:



Pena não haver nenhuma estação a "meia altitude" entre a costa e as montanhas.

Às 17h10, junto à costa a chuva não parecia ser tanta, como a meia altura (Monte - Funchal ~600m de altitude):











Aos 1500m já "pouca chuva" chega. E quase nenhuma passa para lá da cadeia montanhosa

Santana, São Jorge e Faial (vertentes norte).


----------



## Hawk (21 Abr 2016 às 17:31)

Na Calheta, costa sudoeste, ainda cai muita água. Julgo que que parte do evento ainda vai "varrer" a restante costa sul.

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira/calheta


----------



## Hawk (21 Abr 2016 às 18:09)

Mais 26.4 mm no Funchal e toda a costa sul passa a "laranja"...


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2016 às 18:27)

Hawk disse:


> Mais 26.4 mm no Funchal e toda a costa sul passa a "laranja"...



Em duas horas fez a média de Abril.

As ribeiras do Funchal correm cheias.


----------



## a410ree (21 Abr 2016 às 18:28)

Um bom acumulado na estação do Funchal (Observatório) 79.1 mm !




O vento continua de moderado a forte com uma rajada maxima de 99 km/h no Lombo da Terça !


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2016 às 18:52)

Chuva com abundância no Funchal a provocar o levantamento de adufas


----------



## Azathoth (21 Abr 2016 às 21:52)

Esteve nevoeiro denso no Funchal em cotas anormalmente baixas desde o fim da tarde até ao momento.


----------



## huguh (22 Abr 2016 às 01:05)

*Mau tempo desvia voos do Funchal*
*Aeroporto da Madeira está encerrado*

Todos os movimentos de aterragens e partidas no aeroporto da Madeira, desde a tarde desta quinta-feira, foram cancelados, à exceção das ligações com a ilha do Porto Santo, disse fonte aeroportuária. 

Devido ao mau tempo, "todos os voos foram cancelados. Apenas o avião da Aerovip, que faz as ligações com o Porto Santo, conseguiu realizar as viagens e o avião da Easyjet, proveniente de Edimburgo, ainda aguarda para tentar aterrar", adiantou a mesma fonte, pelas 23h00. 

Desde o meio da tarde, foram canceladas dois voos da Air Berlim, três da Air Condor, três TAP (Lisboa e Porto), um da Easyjet (Lisboa), outro da Germain Flug (Toulouse, França), precisou a fonte. 
"Todos divergiram" para diferentes aeroportos, casos do Porto Santo e Canárias, estando um aparelho da Enter Air, proveniente de Lion, a aguardar no aeroporto da outra ilha do arquipélago a aguardar, adiantou. 
Vento, chuva e má visibilidade na Madeira condicionam o movimento no aeroporto madeirense desde o meio da tarde de tarde. 

"O ambiente está calmo no aeroporto. Os passageiros foram reencaminhados para vários hotéis e os voos estão a ser reprogramados para protegê-los", afirmou a fonte aeroportuária. 
A costa sul e as regiões montanhosas da Madeira estiveram hoje sob aviso meteorológico amarelo, o segundo menos grave numa escala de quatro, até às 21h00, devido à previsão de precipitação por vezes forte.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/mau_tempo_desvia_voos_do_funchal.html


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2016 às 15:47)

O IPMA publicou, finalmente e com nova apresentação, o boletim de Janeiro. O tornado que ocorreu em Sta. Maria foi classificado como um EF1. O T2 refere-se à escala TORRO. Janeiro foi anómalo na medida em que foi acima da média, quebrando um jejum de alguns anos (especialmente quando comparando com o de 2015).

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...jJsWAt/cli_20160101_20160131_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf

Lá para Setembro ou Outubro sairá o boletim de Abril. Aí, quando o evento já tiver sido mais ou menos esquecido, leremos novamente acerca da tromba d'água em S. Miguel 

---

A escala TORRO:

http://www.torro.org.uk/hscale.php


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2016 às 16:01)

A frente fria tem atividade elétrica:






A depressão deverá condicionar o estado do tempo nos próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2016 às 18:03)

Aviso amarelo para chuva e trovoada no G. Central e Oriental.

Pessoalmente, não analisei este evento mas o output do ECM das 00z indica que a frente ficará estacionada sobre o G. Oriental até amanhã. Se a saída das 12z confirmar isso é bem possível que o aviso seja prolongado.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2016 às 19:00)

Orion disse:


> Pessoalmente, não analisei este evento



Bom, olhando rapidamente para o GFS 12z...

A frente perde força de oeste para este mas aumentam os valores de CAPE. A NOAA indica que a frente quente passará a nordeste do arquipélago. A camada de ar mais saturada (que assumo que faz parte da frente quente) deverá ficar a este dos Açores.

Em termos gerais não parece haver muita instabilidade atmosférica (vendo o GFS não tenho a mesma ideia do IPMA  frente moderada a forte; considero-a fraca a moderada). Até parece haver estabilidade nos níveis mais baixos. O GFS sugere o aparecimento de uma depressão à superfície sobre ou a norte do G. Central amanhã que certamente aumentará a convecção. A posição desta depressão será muito importante.

Até lá, aposto em convecção dispersa. Há muito ar seco a 500 hPa, ventos fracos a moderados, estabilidade nos níveis baixos e água precipitável moderada a elevada (>25 mms). Como tal, a chuva deverá ser, em geral, fraca a moderada podendo ser persistente especialmente nos locais orográficos habituais. Quanto a células, o cisalhamento será moderado a elevado a sul dos Açores (>15 m/s). Como tal, aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva pontualmente fortes podem ocorrer. A ocorrência de trovoada é também possível apenas e só se a estabilidade nos níveis baixos e o ar seco em altitude forem vencidos. Desta forma, as células mais intensas deverão ser mais ou menos dispersas, formar-se tendencialmente a sul dos Açores e perderem intensidade com alguma velocidade no seu caminho para norte/nordeste.

Por agora, não vejo condições favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos severos.


----------



## HugoFrança (22 Abr 2016 às 21:00)

Boa noite! Gostaria de pedir aqui aos colegas dos Açores uma ajudinha! 







Eu sou Madeirense, mas de dia 24 a dia 30 deste mês vou estar em S. Miguel, gostaria de perguntar, com a previsão que se apresenta para segunda-feira  o que aconselham que possa visitar num dia bastante chuvoso como se apresenta a segunda dia 25?
Quanto aos outros dias, parece-me que não terei grandes problemas contudo queria perguntar-vos se, quando o vento está de algum quadrante em específico é quase certa a ocorrência de chuva que  por vezes não está prevista?
(por exemplo, aqui na Madeira face à orografia da ilha, quando o vendo está sudoeste a chuva acaba por aparecer no funchal, mesmo sem que os modelos o prevejam)

Agradeço todas as dicas possíveis


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2016 às 21:36)

Orion disse:


> Até lá, aposto em convecção dispersa.



Esclarecendo isto...






A convecção está a ser mais expressiva no GC devido à bolsa de ar mais saturado a 700 hPa. O ar (mais) saturado está organizado em linhas pouco extensas. O GFS modela uma diminuição dos ventos nas próximas horas, ficando a convecção mais 'homogénea'. As células tenderão a ter mais expressão nos locais onde há maior humidade relativa nos vários níveis da atmosfera.



HugoFrança disse:


> Boa noite! Gostaria de pedir aqui aos colegas dos Açores uma ajudinha!
> 
> Eu sou Madeirense, mas de dia 24 a dia 30 deste mês vou estar em S. Miguel, gostaria de perguntar, com a previsão que se apresenta para segunda-feira  o que aconselham que possa visitar num dia bastante chuvoso como se apresenta a segunda dia 25?
> Quanto aos outros dias, parece-me que não terei grandes problemas contudo queria perguntar-vos se, quando o vento está de algum quadrante em específico é quase certa a ocorrência de chuva que  por vezes não está prevista?
> ...



Começo por escrever que estás mal habituado com a tua ilha  A Madeira é uma autêntica parede tendo efeitos orográficos sem equivalente nos Açores. Para dar um exemplo, aí nevou. Aqui foi uma miragem.

Quanto aos ventos por quadrante, respondo mas não tem muita validade. Vento de sul/sudoeste tipicamente é tempo húmido. Vento de norte tipicamente é frio e mais ou menos seco. Vento de oeste é o predominante e está associado à corrente atmosférica dominante mas pouco visível nos últimos ano e meio/dois anos.

Quanto a previsões...











... é um bocado difícil. Como está anteriormente publicado tens 2 modelos com 2 cenários diferentes. E daqui a 48 horas poderá estar tudo diferente. O melhor que te posso escrever é que a chuva estará por cá até dia 25/26 (no output do GFS não haverá chuva depois disso). Neste momento não dou grande credibilidade às previsões a mais de 3/4 dias. Neste período há as previsões oficiais do IPMA.

Foi esta a minha opinião. Certamente outras pessoas terão a sua e espero que as escrevam


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (22 Abr 2016 às 22:11)

Parece-me haver condições para ocorrência de períodos de chuva por vezes forte especialmente nas áreas sujeitas a efeito orográfico, onde a chuva forte poderá mesmo tornar-se persistente; a nível de trovoadas, penso ser provável a sua ocorrência nos grupos central e oriental na próxima madrugada, manhã e início de tarde.
Sigo com chuva moderada, com intensidade 5/6 numa escala de 0 a 10, em Lagoa, São Miguel.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2016 às 22:20)

Orion disse:


> A NOAA indica que a frente quente passará a nordeste do arquipélago.



Isso era antes:






A interpretação mudou:






 em PDL. Pelo satélite, o G. Oriental está quase no pós-frontal da frente quente. A frente fria está quase 'cá'.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2016 às 23:07)

As imagens de satélite do IPMA pararam novamente às 20:25. Que surpresa


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2016 às 14:43)

"LAGOS" DO PAÚL DA SERRA

A chuva dos últimos dias criou autênticos "lagos" no Paúl da Serra, junto à estrada, provocando cenários espetaculares.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2016 às 15:53)

A frente fria está sobre o G. Ocidental. A atividade mais intensa está a oeste/noroeste e a sul do GO. Há uma brecha na frente que tem poupado o GO à convecção.

A formação nebulosa linear à esquerda da frente (oeste) parece ser uma linha de instabilidade. À esquerda desta está o núcleo depressionário que continuará a deslocar-se para este/nordeste.

---

Como não há radar, usa-se o satélite. Há células com alguma intensidade:






A atividade elétrica há pouco:






---

Hoje às 11:45 UTC (hora local) o MPE da Eumetsat também indicou células fortes:






Células essas que geraram muitos raios:
















O GFS previa um cisalhamento temporariamente moderado a elevado (20 m/s) a oeste do G. Ocidental. Estas - fortes - células surgiram e desenvolveram-se à boleia desta variável. O cisalhamento mais intenso está agora mais a sul do arquipélago. Como tal, é lá que se verifica o desenvolvimento celular mais intenso.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (24 Abr 2016 às 18:50)

Partilho aqui duas fotos tiradas no dia da tal tromba d'água em São Miguel, algumas horas depois, e que achei interessantes:


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2016 às 19:39)

Uma célula intensa a sudoeste (há pouco) do G. Central:











Movimenta-se para norte/nordeste. Pelo IPMA vai passar no canal entre as ilhas ocidentais e centrais.

Os acumulados registados no G. Ocidental têm sido muito baixos. A convecção tem sido muito localizada.

Do Corvo já se vê a cauda da frente (pós-frontal para ser técnico). A intrusão de ser seco parece ser 'intensa' o suficiente (e com isto quero dizer seca o suficiente) para facilitar a distinção entre as várias massas de ar:


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2016 às 19:53)

Imagens mais recentes da célula aparentemente forte mas não severa:











A EumetView dá mais cor às 18:15 UTC:






Faltam as imagens de satélite com melhor resolução 

---

A penúltima imagem do dia do RGB EVIEW (18:30 UTC):


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2016 às 22:19)

Trovoada deve ter sido vista/ouvida no Faial. Notável a quantidade de raios produzida naquela pequena zona de instabilidade. Ficou uma experiência, fantástica para uns e assustadora para outros, por assistir.

As imagens do IPMA pararam novamente. Hoje às 20:10 






A linha de instabilidade a oeste da frente perdeu intensidade. A imagem acima publicada é também interessante porque mostra os topos das nuvens mais altas da frente.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (25 Abr 2016 às 02:05)

Como estará a helicidade dia 25?


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2016 às 19:48)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Como estará a helicidade dia 25?



Não te sei dizer porque não estive a acompanhar.

Relativamente às estufas de S. Roque, já te escrevi que não acredito que os danos tenham sido feitos por um tornado. Sim, é verdade que se formou um nuvem funil muito perto delas e que a pessoa comum ao olhar vai associar o vento mais forte a um tornado. Mas nas fotos que publicaste no teu blogue não há contacto com o solo. Para melhor exemplificar o que quero expressar deixo estas fotos...


Nuvem ameaçadora. Muita gente diria que foi um tornado. Mas não teve contacto com o solo. Sem contacto não há danos (não sendo por isso um tornado).

Até ver provas em contrário, defendo que foi a corrente descendente da célula a responsável. Claro que é uma opinião. Todos nós temos uma.

Como mera curiosidade, para quem quiser ver trombas d'água em série o melhor é deslocar-se à Florida. Entre 400 a 500 ocorrem anualmente. Dá, em média, mais que 1 por dia 

---

Outra foto de uma nuvem funil (que tecnicamente não é tornado):


---

No que concerne ao contacto, o funil em si pode não chegar ao solo mas os detritos serão indicadores do contacto. Um exemplo:


Novamente, nas fotos não há sinais no solo que indiquem contacto.


----------



## lserpa (25 Abr 2016 às 20:16)

Ui... Não se trata de contato, mas sim a capacidade de condensação da circulação ou detritos... O que torna a circulação visível.
Muitas vezes não há contato aparente e no entanto há circulação tornádica à superfície... Já cheguei a assistir a isso algumas vezes... Mas não sei se foi o caso, pois não assisti...


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2016 às 22:12)

A frente fria está estacionada mais ou menos sobre o G. Oriental. O núcleo depressionário está a noroeste do G. Ocidental. É possível ver no IPMA linhas de humidade relativa mais elevada nos níveis baixos. São linhas de instabilidade que não devem surgir. A orografia das ilhas centrais e de S. Miguel está a gerar um longo rasto nebuloso. A norte dos Açores persiste a atividade elétrica.

Nos próximos 2 dias, mais coisa menos coisa, o ar deve continuar algo abafado (como hoje em PDL). Pouca humidade relativa em geral mas à superfície o ponto de orvalho é algo elevado (corrente de sul/sudoeste). Lá para 5ª feira um núcleo depressionário semi-estacionário a sul dos Açores deve provocar acumulados bastante elevados e atividade elétrica por vezes persistente. Está muito longe para ser relevante mas fica o registo.


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2016 às 00:09)

Só vi o tefigrama à pouco dai que não tenha possibilidade de publicar a carta dos raios da NOAA. Ocorreram alguns raios mas com um CAPE de 1600 e um LI de quase -6 foi quase uma desilusão. Não haviam células muito intensas mas alguém do G. Central pode ter uma opinião diferente:






Pronto, aqui fica mais uma situação em que um valor nominal elevado no CAPE não significa necessariamente brutais trovoadas. Novamente, o GFS estimou muito mal:


----------

